# Quintero Nacionales?



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone have experience with these cheapies? See a smoking deal on them and the only info on Quintero's here I've found have been about its brothers. Brevas and Londres Extras.

It sounds like the Nacionales is the lightest version of the group. 


Anyway the deal is 50 Q'Ns and 24 Fonseca cosacos for just over 100 bucks. 

Whats a poor boy to do? :hungry:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Wish I could help but have not had the pleasure of either of those cigars. FWIW, I think the Londres are great cigars for the price point. If an NC delivered that kind of performance (solid construction, good earthy tobacco flavor, and "twang") for under $2 we'd talk about it all day long.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

That sounds like a deal to me. I haven't had the Nacionales either, but the rest are good and I don't have reason to suspect that these are any worse; reviews usually just say a lighter Breva (same size). The Cosacos are pretty tasty, so those are a nice add-on to it for that price.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Haven't had the pleasure . the reviews look good. Being that it is a short mixed filler with a hand applied wrapper. More info on this is that it is made with the "scrapings" of other prestigous tobacco brands and is a pretty good medium cigar with cocoa, leather and earth. All of the things I like. I'm thinking it is comparable to the JLP Cremas,,,who knows?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha Isaiah, I guess we'll both be finding out soon enough if they're good!  That came out to like 75c/stick! win win win!!! Plus I couldn't help but pull the trigger on some punch's too... ;P

I look at it this way, at least I'll have some yard/driving gars for the summer!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

oh I see... box codes are from '01... Eh, IDC, at that price, it still beats NC alternatives!


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

As long as their not moldy :tu


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Pulling the trigger myself today..
At worst, it's a yard-gar


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I grabbed 'em as well. Can't go wrong at a buck and change per stick. Isaac, check your math 
Anywho, summer's coming and I can always use some extra inexpensive smokes for BBQ time or doing the lawn.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

What have I started eep: lol


I hope these little buggers turn out good, got plenty of age on them.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

thrasher64 said:


> What have I started eep: lol
> 
> *I hope these little buggers turn out good*, got plenty of age on them.


Me too.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

It's been a while since I've had Quinteros or the Fonseca but I would definitely recommend the Hoyo Palmas Extra over these. It's the same size as the Nacionales and well under $100 for a box of 25.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

scottw said:


> I grabbed 'em as well. Can't go wrong at a buck and change per stick. Isaac, check your math
> Anywho, summer's coming and I can always use some extra inexpensive smokes for BBQ time or doing the lawn.


Haha oops... wait... oh! I did the math as the 24 Fonsecas + 50 Quinteros = 74 then 104 or whatever the cost was divided by that lol. Yeaaaah, math never was a my strong point...

I can't think that at that price they're any worse than an Acid! =P


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone had the "pleasure" yet?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Not yet bro =( I hope soon!! I got the Fonseca's for my sister's engagement party this weekend, maybe if they get here and can settle in by then lolz (fat chance eh?). The anticipation always kills me! Haha!


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice! I have a feeling I'm not going to be able to resist one of each rott just to check them out.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

...There's SO MANY PETACAS! LOLZ!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

No kidding? I got 2 extra as well.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

This thread sold like 4 or 5 of that deal...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe more.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

scottw said:


> No kidding? I got 2 extra as well.


2 Extra Pecta? :shock:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

thrasher64 said:


> 2 Extra Pecta? :shock:


Got 12 petaca's of 5 instead of 10


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

scottw said:


> Got 12 petaca's of 5 instead of 10


Was wondering why my order was short....


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha, nice.

How do they look? Little concerned about the 9 year old sticks.

Still impatiently waiting for mine :fish2:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

scottw said:


> No kidding? I got 2 extra as well.


Haha I just realized this too! Told you I'm not good with numbers... rofl  jk, I just opened all of my stuff lol


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

thrasher64 said:


> Haha, nice.
> 
> How do they look? Little concerned about the 9 year old sticks.
> 
> Still impatiently waiting for mine :fish2:


They look great. And they smell great too! I'll tell you how they smoke in about an hour I gotta eat dinner first


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

eyesack said:


> They look great. And they smell great too! I'll tell you how they smoke in about an hour I gotta eat dinner first


I have been watching this thread for hours now with no update.....:ranger:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I smoked one last night on the way home and it looked like hell but smoked great. Even burn, nice toasty flavor at one point like capuccino and toasted marshmallows. Honestly, I was very impressed considering what they are and I have never had a machine rolled cuban before. If American gas station cigars were this good, I would have saved a small fortune over the last 2 years.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Well thanks to Isaac, I followed the rest of you down the rabbit hole on this deal. Just couldn't pass up the price. Worst case scenario, they'll make nice little gifts to others or on a bombing run. Best case scenario, I'll have some good everyday CC's to smoke.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Man these things look ancient! 

I only got my alloted 10 but I figure its because my box was brimming over with those+some singles.

About 1/3 into my first Qn and still waiting for it to pick up with the flavor, not bad but super light so far. :fish2:

Edit: There we go! about 1/2 way now and the smokes picked up in volume and flavor. Nice.. Very toasty.

Not sure what to try next.. the Fonseca or a Quintero Brevas single.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

do both!!! 

3 smokes always gives me a nice buzz!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

scottw said:


> I smoked one last night on the way home and it looked like hell but smoked great. Even burn, nice toasty flavor at one point like capuccino and toasted marshmallows. Honestly, I was very impressed considering what they are and I have never had a machine rolled cuban before. If American gas station cigars were this good, I would have saved a small fortune over the last 2 years.


Totally agree with you Scott! I'll be buying more if there's any left by next pay check, you can count on that! Hehe!
Grats to you Steve, I hope you get them soon!

Coop man, did you hop on this too??


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Coop wouldn't smoke something so pedestrian. You should know better than that Issac my friend.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

You're right =(. I forgot he's a Guten Whore! errr well, that didn't translate well ahaha!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

And I apologize for misspelling your name Isaac.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Firin up a Fonseca. Right off the bat nice light flavors, I'm impressed :tu and the wrapper is a beautiful milk chocolate color.. Yum.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

thrasher64 said:


> Firin up a Fonseca. Right off the bat nice light flavors, I'm impressed :tu and the wrapper is a beautiful milk chocolate color.. Yum.


Lighting mine in about 60 seconds.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll be interested to see what you guys think of the Fonseca's, the one I just had blew me away. Fantastic stick.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I liked the Quintero better believe it or not. For the age they said these Fonsecas are (Feb 01), I still think they tasted young and got a touch of an ammonia smell through the nose when retrohaling around halfway into the stick. Not an awful stick but this one might need some time. I am still getting over the QN as I felt it was terrific for a $1 machine rolled 'gar.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

scottw said:


> And I apologize for misspelling your name Isaac.


Oh pshhh haha I didn't even realize! Just so you know, my aunt can't even get it right 3/4 of the time, so don't feel bad! 

Maybe I'll smoke a Fonseca tonight instead of another Quintero... You got me interested now, guys!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Do it so we can get some more opinions. Give us another cigar besides the Guten's to discuss.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmmm interesting observation... Will be sparking one in a few, waiting for bouncintiga to get here!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Hmmm interesting observation... Will be sparking one in a few, waiting for bouncintiga to get here!


Tell him to bounce his ass over there faster.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe I just hit a good Fons' off the top lol. Thankfully there are plenty left to run tests on.

If anyone wants to trade Fonsecas for QN's maybe we can work something out


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Hmmm interesting observation... Will be sparking one in a few, waiting for bouncintiga to get here!


rofl!!!

Anyway, yeah, I got the same faint ammonia taste too, Scott. I also had it tunnel on me a few times with some canoeing. The wrapper split toward the nub a little, too. I'll give 'em a try again in a few weeks once they've settled down!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

scottw said:


> Coop wouldn't smoke something so pedestrian. You should know better than that Issac my friend.


:shock: oke::kicknuts:

I got denied by the wife to purchase for a bit... Probably by the time I get approval, "I-Sac" and "#1" will have bought the remaining stock they have had left.

Looks like they really want them out of their inventory if they are shipping 2 extra pecta per order


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

The second old Quintero n I had was 5x better than the first, the 3rd was plugged :/ But they are very tasty when on.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm now the proud owner a of pair of these thanks to Thrasher... I'll be pleased to put fire on one of these very soon. 

Thanks Isaiah!!


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hope yours do well. The few I've had seem to be hit and miss, some fantastic. Some just ok. :tu


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

thrasher64 said:


> I'll be interested to see what you guys think of the Fonseca's, the one I just had blew me away. Fantastic stick.


I've always been a big fan and proponent of Fonseca, especially the No. 1. Cosacos are a morning pleasure.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Just got my order in on this special. They look real good. A ton of boxes though. Pretty easy to tell they have had these sitting on a shelf or warehouse for a few years.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Just finished off my first Quintero Nacionales. I must say I was pleasantly surprised. Decently smooth, great burn, good Cuban tobacco flavor, and nice peppery taste. I will admit that my expectations weren't too high and it is a bit one dimensional. But these are a decent inexpensive smoke that I would smoke everyday to get a bit of that Cuban flavor. I will be taking advantage of this deal again!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Cool, glad you liked it, Steve!


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I was lucky enough to snap up the last of this special. Put in another order for them earlier today and now I see they are no longer being offered.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

I called in another special order the other day as well but now I'm worried the sticks will be stuck in an airport for who knows how long wile this volcano thing blows over. :doh:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Ahhh you're right! Looks like they're gone! For the best probably lol; my car needs parts and that would've been postponed again due to purchases haha. 

What volcano btw (I know, off topic)?


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

> *Delay of international mail delivery*
> 
> Press release dated 19.04.2010
> The cloud of volcanic ash from Iceland which currently spreads over large parts of Europe also impacts international mail delivery. At present, air transport of postal consignments is thus not possible or only to a very limited degree. Swiss Post is undertaking all within its powers to reduce the relating negative effects on customers to the minimum. Consignments to and from Switzerland are carried by road transport wherever possible. Considerable delays of international mail delivery must be taken into account, however. Swiss Post is keeping up with the situation and thanks its customers for their understanding.





eyesack said:


> Ahhh you're right! Looks like they're gone! For the best probably lol; my car needs parts and that would've been postponed again due to purchases haha.
> 
> What volcano btw (I know, off topic)?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Zeb Zoober said:


>


AAAGGHHH!!!! THAT... Sucks sir. =*( At least they vacuum pack em lol. Maybe I'll hold off on ordering till next week or so. Jeez I should start watching the news more often lol


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

wondering how long did it take for shipping before this incident occurred?.. just wonder since i have no sign of mine. pm me with details since i don't know if talking about it will get me banned from here.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Zeb Zoober said:


> Just finished off my first Quintero Nacionales. I must say I was pleasantly surprised. Decently smooth, great burn, good Cuban tobacco flavor, and nice peppery taste. I will admit that my expectations weren't too high and it is a bit one dimensional. But these are a decent inexpensive smoke that I would smoke everyday to get a bit of that Cuban flavor. I will be taking advantage of this deal again!


Well I am finding out that it is more hit and miss with these Quintero Nacionales. Some are as I described above and others are just strong and bland. No regrets though. Cheap enough that it doesn't bother me to throw a bad one away when need be.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

My Second care package arrived today, must have just beat the Volcano to the airport :roll:

Holy cow! My first order was just the standard 50/25, this time I called in and asked them to send me as many of each as they could for 140 bucks. 

"drum roll"

:bowdown: :shock: 135 sticks!! :shock: :bowdown:

Talk about punched in the Pecta! 


Just cracked open the new box of Qn's and come to find they are slightly smaller, look machine finished and come in individual cellophane. Weird?!

The first round of them were slightly larger (about 42rg) without celly. 

A new experience possibly? :mrgreen:


Edit: 1/2 way through one of the new smaller ones, same flavor profile as the bigger ones but wowza, came out swinging with a much stronger.. everything. So far so good


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

thrasher64 said:


> My Second care package arrived today, must have just beat the Volcano to the airport :roll:
> 
> Holy cow! My first order was just the standard 50/25, this time I called in and asked them to send me as many of each as they could for 140 bucks.
> 
> ...


Hahaha that's awesome bro! Holy crap, 135 is a ton of smokes! And that's on top of the ones you already have! I hope you have a cooler/vino lolol. Have fun with those bro!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Just lit one up; a little plugged, but tasting good so far!


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ended up splitting the second order with my smokin buddy. But even then my storage is just about maxed :tu

I could go for one right now.. heheh.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Holy crap that's a lot of smokes!!!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Welcome back Scott!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Feels good to be home!!!
I missed all you CC guys!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Coop D said:


> Feels good to be home!!!
> I missed all you CC guys!!!


He was talking to me dude.:yell:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Hahaha ... stay on topic boys


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Rodeo said:


> Hahaha ... stay on topic boys


:dunno: I really need to stay on topic!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Woohoo! Wb skoot!


----------

